# My black poodle puppy has dandruff :(



## Bobbi (Apr 20, 2012)

It seems he has more when he gets scared or exited.. I took him to the vet to recommend something and they gave us Douxo Seborrhea shampoo. My wife took him a bath yesterday but today he's full of it.. This is the third type of shampoo they have recommended... :y: What do you guys/gals do for your pups?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

When I got my rescue shih tuz he had it very bad. I believe it was his diet that got rid of it. It took awhile, but he did get rid of it all. I fed him on B.B. lamb .


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I treat it from the inside out and give fish or coconut oil to help with the skin


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

To be perfectly honest, those shampoos rarely help. In fact, they seem to dry the skin out making the issue worse! The only time I see a difference is when it's a fungal issue. I would recommend a change in diet if you haven't already, (something high quality) some fish oil, and regular (every 1-2 weeks) baths with a very mild shampoo and conditioner. Make double sure you are rinsing thoroughly. Basically, rinse until you think you've got everything out, then rinse again!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I agree, there's not a shampoo in this world that can fix that (not even for humans). Get his diet in order and the skin issues clear up on their own. 
I give my dry skin dogs extra fish oil, it works really well.

Also, has he been checked for parasites? Parasites rob the body of vital nutrients and adversly affect the skin and coat.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Bad diet, allergies, or stress could all contribute. 

He very definitely would show more dandruff shedding when at the vet, as that's a high stress environment. It's a documented response to stress, the increased shedding. You can use social visits to the vet, with lots of tasty chicken, to help take some of the trauma out of vet visits. My vet is very welcoming, and we often pop in just to sit on the scale and say hi to the receptionist.

Overbathing will likely make it worse as well, due to the drying effect on the skin. I'd work on his diet and teaching him that you'll keep him safe! What's he eating?


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

*If there is not a skin infection* Talk to your vet diet - the is likely not enough oil for your dog. Oil suppplements are not created equal and require balancing with vitamin E.

Bathe once with a veterinary shampoo that contains 2% sulfur. This removes most of the dandruff. Re-bathe once a week with a non-medicated shampoo and use creme rinse.

It should be gone in 3 weeks. If not, go back to the vet.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

JE-UK said:


> Overbathing will likely make it worse as well, due to the drying effect on the skin. I'd work on his diet and teaching him that you'll keep him safe! What's he eating?


 Over bathing can cause problems yes, but once a week is actually helpful as it adds moisture to the skin. Only if you use a very drying shampoo or don't rinse properly does a bath cause harm.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

My black rescue boy had the same thing. I am using Eqyss products (spray and shampoo) on him with great success, as well as Bear Treats Alaskan Salmon Oil, which he loves. I have seen a huge improvement and very swiftly. Oh, and Eqyss is great for human dandruff, too.


----------



## Bobbi (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you all for the great replies,we have taken him to the vet a few times for this there are no parasites or infections.We started with the salmon oil yesterday I will report back here if we see any progress. It's weird when they get stressed to see the more dandruff...


----------

